# Simplify this for me.



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Okay. So I really don't really understand mouse genetics. But, I did find a good article on RATs, which basically told me there are black rats, and agouti rats, and all other colors are just dilutions and gene modifiers. I understand this and terms such as dominant, recessive, homozygous, and heterozygous, but it does me no-good unless this this is the way mice colors work. Yes? No?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, it is exactly the same - except that in addition to black (a/a) and agouti (A/*) bases, mice also have red (Ay/*) and tan (at/*) bases. But it works the same way, the colour genes affect the bases in the same way as in rats. A pink eyed black is a dove, a pink eyed agouti is an argente, a pink eyed red is a fawn, and a pink eyed black tan is a dove tan.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks!

Here is a link to the article, for anyone else out there who needs simplified genetics.
http://www.raffinhouse.com/basic_genetics.htm


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

For mouse genetics, have you looked at Finnmouse? It's http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/index.html The variety pages give more information specific to breeding that particular variety, while the genetics pages give more information specific to breeding with that particular gene (say, at). Since rats and mice have really different genes, the info specific to each variety is pretty different, but it all works in roughly the same way.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

The varieties section works, but the genetics link is 404. *sigh*


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It's here:
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/index.html

For some reason, only the link at the top of the page works


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Oops, didn't even think to try that one! The variety section was pretty helpful, now i know what to expect with my banded mouse.


----------

